# Piston pump vs Blader pump



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok all the OG riders that have been doing this longer than me I'm
Wanting to git real world information as to which is better The piston Pump
Or the Bladder Pump anyone that has used both or has one or the
Other leave replys as they both are expensive just want some feed back tell
About your setup the car it's in and how well either works and what
Problems if any thanks And TTT for you OG Riders!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

it dont madder just buy eather one they both work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

charles85 said:


> it dont madder just buy eather one they both work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can all ready tell this car is going to do DAMAGE!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ive used the pistons and Ive never had a problem. puts me on the bumper.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Bennie Daniel said:


> Ok all the OG riders that have been doing this longer than me I'm
> Wanting to git real world information as to which is better The piston Pump
> Or the Bladder Pump anyone that has used both or has one or the
> Other leave replys as they both are expensive just want some feed back tell
> ...


There is more to it than just the pump bro .... i know guy's that used both & they both worked!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Del Toro Bladder Equipped a few years back!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> There is more to it than just the pump bro .... i know guy's that used both & they both worked!!!


X2 on that......¡¡¡¡


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Del Toro Bladder Equipped a few years back!!!


Thats one bladder to the nose? How many batteries?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Del Toro Bladder Equipped a few years back!!!


 dam thats it. lol


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://youtu.be/nx3IySVjKdg here u go from htown tx.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://youtu.be/VswfFd9aRBk this one had or is del toro equip.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

jdog78 said:


> http://youtu.be/nx3IySVjKdg here u go from htown tx.


lol @ your avatar pic.... :bowrofl:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> lol @ your avatar pic.... :bowrofl:


 hell yea i had to do it.lol


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

jdog78 said:


> dam thats it. lol


Yeah for a single pump real street car.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> Thats one bladder to the nose? How many batteries?


Yes single pump. 12 batts in the trunk only 8 to the front.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Yeah for a single pump real street car.


What makes it a "REAL" street car ?????


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> What makes it a "REAL" street car ?????


Who knows everyone has there own opinion about that.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Who knows everyone has there own opinion about that.


Agreed :werd:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> I can all ready tell this car is going to do DAMAGE!!!! here it is first time out with half dead batteries
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOBu5l98GV4&list=UUPCkAxML_fRPX4lzAri-fvQ


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Yeah for a single pump real street car.


 thats good for a single pump bro.just bullshitting around. the 2 on youtube i posted are double pistons.


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

jdog78 said:


> http://youtu.be/nx3IySVjKdg here u go from htown tx.


Dam it boy that's what I'm talking about
I'm doing a Cadillac 82 brougham I want
That type of inches but still be able to lay
All the way out drag ass and make sparks
But not have the bulldog bow legged look
Where would the weight go??? And how much
How big of a clynder in the rear I stll want to be
Able to drive the car on a daily but if that was
Del toros Dude I'm sold he wants 1,500 for
Single pump with ADEX.... Thought was a little
High but I see well worth it!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

charles85 said:


>


Looks good does sound like it needs more battery power


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

seen people with all combinations with no results, its not the pumps its the knowhow behind the installation!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

True that.. We use pistons in all our own cars, but I seen bladders work too. The boys from Del Toro have been puttin in work with Bladders for years. 

We mainly offer Pistons and only just recently we got in Bladders by certain customers request. Aint steppin on no toes, just offering what BM customers want. 

Either way you go, and with the rite recomendations you cant lose.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Looks good does sound like it needs more battery power


Yeah thats my homie chops lac with two bladders and 14 batteries 7 & 7. here's mine with a piston on 8 batteries


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

charles85 said:


> Yeah thats my homie chops lac with two bladders and 14 batteries 7 & 7. here's mine with a piston on 8 batteries


:thumbsup: Looking Good


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

^^^^ LOOKS LIKE THE BACK IS CROOKED....NOT BADD


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :thumbsup: Looking Good


:h5: i am the tall mexican in the gray shirt :facepalm: and the short one is the homie chops on the switch!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> ^^^^ LOOKS LIKE THE BACK IS CROOKED....NOT BADD


 yeah it looks like it but we where kinda on a slop the the lac did the same


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres a better one singal pump 8 batteries


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Theres so much more to it than just the pump. If anything else is wrong it isnt gonna work. Suspension is vert important. Then theres hose sizes and gear sizes and voltage. Its the right combo of ALL this to make a car work good. Then theres the right coils.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> True that.. We use pistons in all our own cars, but I seen bladders work too. The boys from Del Toro have been puttin in work with Bladders for years.
> 
> We mainly offer Pistons and only just recently we got in Bladders by certain customers request. Aint steppin on no toes, just offering what BM customers want.
> 
> Either way you go, and with the rite recomendations you cant lose.



:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

double bladder 14 batteries no weight!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> double bladder 14 batteries no weight!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Double bladder just a little weight.lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Double bladder just a little weight.lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :thumbsup: Looking Good



*what's up Ron?:wave:*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Double bladder just a little weight.lol


Look at that chipper with the dumb cast on his hand. lol


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

charles85 said:


> Yeah thats my homie chops lac with two bladders and 14 batteries 7 & 7. here's mine with a piston on 8 batteries


 cut some coils, didn't even look like it was dumping


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

matdogg said:


> Double bladder just a little weight.lol


IS THAT YOUR BROTHERS CAR?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> IS THAT YOUR BROTHERS CAR?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yep ..we build these things in my driveway.lol no fancy shop just a couple hillbillies. Lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Look at that chipper with the dumb cast on his hand. lol


Wut up dude see you in Feb.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah brother i already put my request to leave for the week


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

matdogg said:


> DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:
> 
> 
> > IS THAT YOUR BROTHERS CAR?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hillbillies and ******** lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> cut some coils, didn't even look like it was dumping


There old spring that I had for awhile waiting on some new ones


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so how much weight? Where does it go?
On a 82 lac I don't won't more than ten battery's
In the set up to have room for 3 twelves and
Can it be done without having the bowlegged
Look in the front and still keep rear wheels
Center? And without the cray rear trailing
Arms I wanna be able to hit just high 60s
How big of cylinder in rear? Will it need to be chained?
This is my daily driver... So since again having
No clue I turn to you guys should it be double
Pump or single to achieve the requirements
I have Stated.and still be able to take long road
Trips? Thanks to all you OG'S that wayed in
On this topic special thanks to Black Magic
And Del Toros for checking in TTT.......


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Someone tell me if this is possible please!


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bennie Daniel said:


> Ok so how much weight? Where does it go?
> On a 82 lac I don't won't more than ten battery's
> In the set up to have room for 3 twelves and
> Can it be done without having the bowlegged
> ...


Your everyday driver and want high 60"s??


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bennie Daniel said:


> Ok so how much weight? Where does it go?
> On a 82 lac I don't won't more than ten battery's
> In the set up to have room for 3 twelves and
> Can it be done without having the bowlegged
> ...


 wrap the hole frame and count your blessings the caddy i posted is in the low 50's and has 16's out back and we moved the rear end back a little but it drives and it has a V8 in to!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

charles85 said:


> wrap the hole frame and count your blessings the caddy i posted is in the low 50's and has 16's out back and we moved the rear end back a little but it drives and it has a V8 in to!


What v8 the stock 4.1? Them sopose to weight same as 3.8


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

trunkgotknock said:


> What v8 the stock 4.1? Them sopose to weight same as 3.8


well its still a V8 no madder how you look at it:facepalm:but yeah its the hard time T4100 i am surprise it runs like a champ!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

charles85 said:


> well its still a V8 no madder how you look at it:facepalm:but yeah its the hard time T4100 i am surprise it runs like a champ!


I have a 82 coupe had same motor 4100 allot of parts are alluminum and it defenetlie weights allot les then a regualr v8 still a big ass car to try n smash bumper im in proses of it my self 10 batts 3 pumps single to the nose just got a piston but its 20 degrees in wisconsin lol


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

trunkgotknock said:


> What v8 the stock 4.1? Them sopose to weight same as 3.8


Has a Chevy 305 nuthing crazy gas is high lol!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Eddie-Money said:


> *what's up Ron?:wave:*


Whats crackin Homie... Same shit , work ,work and more work... how about u


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

matdogg said:


> Double bladder just a little weight.lol


Look at everyones mouths .....Wide Fuckin open...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol i was thinking that too.


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

So on the Cadillac that I have to really git it up
It'd be better to use a double pump then I
Got confused when I looked at the double 
Pump piston pump looks like a hard line running
Into the other pumps tank .some body explain
This tax return is right around the corner!
And yes I gotta weight bills bills and well you
Know the rest......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Naw, the hardlines are on the returns....On a bigger ,heavy car, dbl is easier to get it up, You use a smaller ,but higher pressure gear, and by running 2 ,thats where it makes up the volume... On a single, you will need more batts running motor and will be harder on that motor...so in a sence ,more wear and tear ,along with maintianece... 

What year cade..and what you looking for in inches...(no ****)


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

The caddy is an 82 brougham got from a friend who needed the cash
Has that 305 Chevy motor fresh rebuild on it since this is my first lowrider
high 60's or just 60 inches will be good! But if double I'd use less
Battery's ? Then I'd have to run a four pump wouldn't I to git the rear up
? I see most hoppers have all battery's. Across the rear so how would the
Double work? I mean I got what you said but doesn't it take two pumps to hold the
Weight up in the rear? I just wanna be able to have the car hop close to sixty lay out so I can throw sparks
And three wheel left and right and I guess gas hop
So tell me exactly what needs to go in it to
Do it! Thanks


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice i wasnt trying to argue mine has 350 and hope to be able to hit bumper come spring


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Double piston pump with 12 batts and start from there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Double piston pump with 12 batts and start from there.


Ye I would do 12 6 and 6... Piston would help if everything else is in order...Need a good frame, otherwise it wont last long. plus on 72 volts to each front it would be trouble free for the most part, need to run full stack of 4.5 ton coils and #9 gears. with 14 rear cylinder to do 60ish... To do the same single it would need super fat cylinders trick #11 or #13 and at least 10 batts to the front...This is where motors would come in...Also need to be very good on the switch or you really go thru motors and gears....and with new marzocchis higher than Giraffe pussy...And older ones even higher...that would suck...The 9's are a bit more easy to come by aswell.... Just my 2 cents and I dont know very much, so take it with a grain of salt...LOL

OFF shore chippers I see you Jr


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks G I was just looking at BMH page
Prices are reasonable.... But going with the 
Double would I just use one pump in the rear
With two dumps to git my three wheel on either
Side? I'm headed home to start trying to figure
The space out in the trunk will I have room
For a heavy sound system still want those
Fosgate compition subs like grave diger I think the 
Black caddy with the coffin in the trunk I guess
Two will have to do I really git it now that it's
More than just buying and installing stuff
You have to have a plan!!! Thanks all you
Guys for the info!! As soon as some one
Tells me how to post pics on here I will post
My lac!!!! TTT


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Ye I would do 12 6 and 6... Piston would help if everything else is in order...Need a good frame, otherwise it wont last long. plus on 72 volts to each front it would be trouble free for the most part, need to run full stack of 4.5 ton coils and #9 gears. with 14 rear cylinder to do 60ish... To do the same single it would need super fat cylinders trick #11 or #13 and at least 10 batts to the front...This is where motors would come in...Also need to be very good on the switch or you really go thru motors and gears....and with new marzocchis higher than Giraffe pussy...And older ones even higher...that would suck...The 9's are a bit more easy to come by aswell.... Just my 2 cents and I dont know very much, so take it with a grain of salt...LOL
> ...... What is the difrence in cylinders i have i think regular 6 inch cylinders and turn cut of on 41/2 bbc coils got 10 batts one inch port on the blockpiston tank adell 2 dump tricked 11 with the gear brace i have 14 in back drop mounts adjustables and telescopic drive shaft also 82 coupe deville hope to get close bumper come spring


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The difference from the super fats compared to the street rams is more flow and its stronger. but ur ride should do well with what u have. sounds like ur on the right track. what size hoses u running to the nose?
@Beenie u aint gonna get much room with the 12batts and the 3 pumps. 2 to the front and 1 to the rear. but its gonna be okay to run 1 pump to the rear with 2 dumps. Your sounds will be up in between the rear rams and thats not much space at all.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The difference from the super fats compared to the street rams is more flow and its stronger. but ur ride should do well with what u have. sounds like ur on the right track. what size hoses u running to the nose?
> @Beenie u aint gonna get much room with the 12batts and the 3 pumps. 2 to the front and 1 to the rear. but its gonna be okay to run 1 pump to the rear with 2 dumps. Your sounds will be up in between the rear rams and thats not much space at all.


....... 3/8 of the y block on pumpim redoing my set up line up the 10 acrros the back


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Right i have a yblock with a 3/4port splits to the 3/8ports(#6) hoses. from the piston. U should do okay. Jus gotta figure out you gear n coil combo and etc etc


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Yea


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep us posted


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

So having a Y block under the hood is no good?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> So having a Y block under the hood is no good?


some times it works and some times it dose not you have to move thangs around to see what works for you


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Most cases one of the smaller hoses will blow. thats what i experienced years ago and it would chip out. Do the y block from from pump. Ive done that and ive never had probs.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Keep us posted


Cool i will


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok maybe some can help out here. I have a 87 regal with a V8 307 I've been trying to get on the bumper but can't seem to get it there. I'm running a single pump to the nose with 96 volts I have a #9 gear in it with a Adel-2 from BMH no piston pump or bladder pump the block is a 1inch port with a 1 inch check valve and going to a #8 hose going to a Y block under the hood with #6 to the cylinders the ports to the cylinders are 3/8. Springs I'm running are the sliver or grey I believe I forgot what tons they are I thing there 5-tons. So what am I doing wrong here what do u guys thing is wrong here I've been abel to get to hit 32inch and that's it I know I know put a piston in it but should I keep everything the same and just add the piston too it and be done or should I take that one #8 hose that runs to the hood Y block with 2 #6 to the cylinders or just run 2 #8 from the pump or #6 hose to the pump. I'm also plan on add 2 more battery s to the rack with will be 10 battery s too it. So any input would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Explain to me more about the dedication 
Pumps they look good as hell but is it
Just a regular pump with more flow or is it
The new BMH blader pump or a newer piston
Pump??? Anyway just cause of the way it
Looks I think I wanna do it as my 3 pump
Set up how much for it all chrome with adel
Square dumps not sure how many needed
But if this setup will make car do as you said for the
Car we've been talking about 82 lax I'm all in!!!
Please post a price for that kit complete and how many
Switches recommend I'd like a hopping cord but
Can you have two separate switches for front?
I see guys on the videos Allways unplugging
There cord so I want dash mounted switches
To do three wheel left right and dog leg both sides
Rear no side to side. Thanks hurry with that
Info please tax return on the way!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

GT i would recommend trying to but a yblock from the trunk and run 2 #6 hoses. adding a piston will help and your motors n gears will last longer. i would run it at 9batts. your coils should be fine. if thats the silvers they shoild be 4 3/4ton from koolaids.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> I can all ready tell this car is going to do DAMAGE!!!!


 Yep and gonna need more parts soon thax serg jr.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT for a good topic


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear from black magic about that dedication
Series pump.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Texaswayz said:


> Yep and gonna need more parts soon thax serg jr.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bennie Daniel said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from black magic about that dedication
> Series pump.


Normally they aint in on monday.


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> GT i would recommend trying to but a yblock from the trunk and run 2 #6 hoses. adding a piston will help and your motors n gears will last longer. i would run it at 9batts. your coils should be fine. if thats the silvers they shoild be 4 3/4ton from koolaids.


Thanks homie :h5:  il try that out and see what she'll do


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I just checked my PMs and will have some getting in touch with you...the dedication series is just a style of pump block and any piston or bladder can be added.or it could just use standard tank and backing plate


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Any word on anyone?


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Wats up serge jr. yeah it was a last minute call and batteries were low from all tha testing and stuff but should be better next time around


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

charles85 said:


>


 powerd by del toro bladder pumps


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bennie,you need to talk to MUFASA. Maybe he'll share a few secrets. 60" is asking a lot from a car you want to drive. I'd aim for 40's and go from there. You're gonna break a lot of shit on your way to 40's just learning how to get your switch timing down.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Bennie,you need to talk to MUFASA. Maybe he'll share a few secrets. 60" is asking a lot from a car you want to drive. I'd aim for 40's and go from there. You're gonna break a lot of shit on your way to 40's just learning how to get your switch timing down.


I HEAR THAT GUY KNOWS A LIL SOMETHING :dunno:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Just get yourself a del Toro bladder kit, put a Y on your pump with 2 #8 hoses. Back bumper all day.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> I HEAR THAT GUY KNOWS A LIL SOMETHING :dunno:


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Jus get a piston from bmh


----------

